# Millions will watch work at Southampton General Hospital's Major Trauma Centre



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2013)

A NEW documentary series will see millions of television viewers tuning in to see Southampton medics saving the lives of some of the most seriously injured patients flown into the city hospital.

At a time when controversies within the NHS have shaken the nation?s confidence in the system, the man in charge of the city?s major trauma unit at the centre of the programme hopes it will restore the public?s faith.

Having seen some exclusive clips from the show, Dr Andy Eynon admits that he found it very ?humbling? to watch the astonishing work his colleagues do on a daily basis, with very little recognition.

Saving lives is part of the everyday routine for those working in the Major Trauma Centre, which receives more than 600 patients through its doors a year, suffering from life- or limb-threatening injuries.

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/10646480.City_life_savers_in_TV_documentary/


----------

